# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاثنين 28/12/2015

## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أوضح المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه لقناة النيلين مساء اليوم الأحد أنه لن يترشح في انتخابات المريخ المقبلة لافتاً إلى أنه يؤدي حالياً مهمة معينة بقيادة لجنة التسيير وسيترك المهمة عندما تنتخب الجمعية العمومية مجلس إدارة جديد خلال المرحلة المقبلة وتحدث ونسي عن الأزمة المالية التي يمر بها النادي نافياً ان يكونوا تسلموا مبلغ ثلاثة مليار من المجلس السابق واشار الى انهم يعملون في ظروف صعبة وبطريقة رزق اليوم باليوم بسبب توقيت استلامهم للمهمة مؤكدا انهم في 45 يوم فقط صرفوا مايفوق 10 مليارات ولم يتلقوا دعما الا من الثلاثي جمال الوالي وآدم …سوداكال وعلي الفادني ونفى ونسي أن يكون الغاء معسكر القاهرة سببه عدم وجود المال لافتاً إلى أن الفريق سيغادر إلى أديس أبابا لتنفيذ معسكره الخارجي هناك وتحدث عن ملف المدرب المساعد بالنادي وقال إنهم يفاضلون بين الثنائي عبد المجيد جعفر وأمير دامر لاختيار أحدهما ليعمل إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايميل في منصب المدير الفني في المرحلة المقبلة.


*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*صباح الخير للجميع وشكرا للاخ فراس

ونسال عن الدكتور ماجد اليوم ما ظهر لعل المانع خير
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*عقد البلجيكي لوك ايميل المدير الفني للمريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء اليوم الأحد تحدث من خلاله عن المرحلة المقبلة وبرنامج الإعداد الذي يرغب في تنفيذه بأثيوبيا وذكر أن بيئة العمل فى المريخ جيدة ولايوجد أي شي يعكر صفو الأعداد، وأشار إلى الفريق خوض الفريق لعدد من التدريبات تمهيدا للمعسكر الإعدادي فى إثيوبيا والدوحة وحتى اكتمال بقية اللاعبين ، وأفاد المدرب البلجيكي أن دورة سان جورج الودية ستختصر كثيرا من زمن الأعداد موضحاً بأنه من المدربين الذين ينتهجون اللعب الهجومي وكان برفقة لوك ايميل في المؤتمر الصحفي لاعب وسط الفرقة الحمراء عمر بخيت الذي امتدح البداية الجيدة للإعداد مؤكدا أن اللاعبين يحترمون خيارات المدرب وفلسفة المدرب في اللعب وكل ما عليهم هو التدرب باجتهاد للوصول للجاهزية .




*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*قرر المريخ ابعاد لاعبه علاء الدين يوسف من السفر مع بعثة الفريق الي اديس ابابا لعقد معسكر تحضيري تأهباً للموسم الجديد نسبة لتعرض اللاعب لاصابة مفاجئة علي مستوي الركبة وتقرر ان يتوجه علاء الي دبي بغرض اجراء الفحوصات للاطمئنان علي الاصابة والحصول علي العلاج اللازم من اجل العودة واللحاق باعداد المريخ قبل انطلاق الموسم الكروي الجديد.


*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

صباح الخير للجميع وشكرا للاخ فراس

ونسال عن الدكتور ماجد اليوم ما ظهر لعل المانع خير




صباح الخير احبتي
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*


حُظي ألوك أوك لاعب وسط المريخ الجديد المنتقل اليه من مريخ كوستي باستقبال كبير وترحيب من جماهير المريخ خلال التدريب الذي أداه الفريق مساء أمس على ملعبه بامدرمان حيث أعجبت الجماهير الحمراء باللمسات الساحرة للنجم الجديد وحرصت على الحديث معه طالبته بضرورة الاجتهاد حتى يقدم أفضل ماعنده مع فريقه في الموسم الجديد وكانت الجماهير حرصت على الهتاف أكثر وتجاهلت النجوم الكبار في الفريق بقيادة الهداف بكري المدينة والغاني اوغستن اوكراه، يذكر أن الوك كان صاحبت عملية تسجيله للمريخ اثارة كبرى بفضل المطاردة القوية بين ناديي الهلال والمريخ في تسجيله قبل أن يحصل المريخ على خدماته في الاخير ويقيده في كشوفاته كلاعب وطني.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*


قدم المالي تراوري مهاجم المريخ اعتذاره للقطاع الرياضي لنادي المريخ بعدم الوصول للخرطوم في الوقت المحدد والانضمام لمسكر الفريق والسفر مع البعثة الى أديس أبابا للمشاركة في المعسكر الاعدادي للفريق حيث ذكر تراوري في حديثه لرئيس القطاع الرياضي عادل أبوجريشة أن ظروف أسرية تمثلت في زواج شقيقه حرمته في الوصول في الوقت المحدد واعداً بأن يصل إلى أديس أبابا ويلتحق بمعسكر المريخ الإعدادي بأثيوبيا خلال الساعات القليلة المقبلة، وكان تراوري احتفل على صفحته الرسمية على الفيس بوك بزواج شقيقه متمنياً له حياة زوجية سعيدة.
*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*شكرا فراس الشفيع
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*الحارس جمال سالم مالو حردان

تشكر فراس
                        	*

----------


## نور الدين مسيكه

*شكرا فراس 
تراوري داير العين الحمره
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء فراس الشفيع وماجد على الابداعات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد الكرة يجتمع العاشر من يناير لإعلان موعد انطلاقة الموسم الكروي


يعقد مجلس إدارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مهماً في العاشر من يناير المقبل وذلك لرسم خارطة الموسم الجديد واعتماد برمجتي الدوري الممتاز والتأهيلي والعمل بتوصيات الجمعية العمومية ومن المقرر أن يعلن الاتحاد العام رسمياً عن انطلاقة مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في الأسبوع الثالث من يناير دون تأجيل يذكر الأمر الذي سيجعل أندية الممتاز تجتهد أكثر في تجهيز نفسها للموسم الجديد سيما وأن عدد من الأندية لم تبدأ الإعداد بعد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
التنمر علي لجنة التسير في شخص التحالف..!!

*يقيني ان كل الأحداث الجارية الأن في عوالم المريخ ليس مسؤول عنها أحد
بدرجة أولى سوى من ظل يدير النادي خلال السنوات السابقة وبدرجة ثانية
يأتي دور الإعلام وبدرجة ثالثة يأتي دور جمهور المريخ بمختلف أطيافه ومن
ضمن هذه الفئة المعارضة المريخية المتمثلة في التحالف المريخي الذي كان
ميلاده في بداية عام 2014 وكان ميلاده نتاج لسياسات إدارية موغلة في
العشوائية ظلت تمارسها المجالس المتعاقبة بقيادة الرئيس السابق لنادي
المريخ الذي رغم ما ظل يقدمه للمريخ لكنه كان واحد من أبرز الذين أدخلو
المريخ في أنفاق مظلمة بسبب سياساته الإدارية التي ظل ينتهجها طوال 13
عام أورث عبرها أهل المريخ تركة ثقيلة كان خيار إدارتها صعب علي الجميع
ليس لان أهل المريخ فقراء ولايمكنهم إدارة ناديهم لكن لان الطريقة التي
تم إنتهاجها خلال السنوات الماضية وضعت عشرات العراقيل في طريق كل من
يقترب من إدارة النادي وهذا السيناريو رغم انه أحدث تحولات في المريخ علي
مستوى المنشآت وعلي المستوى الفني بالنسبة لفريق كرة القدم لكن كان
بمثابة بلوغ القمة التي قد يصدف وان يصل لأعلى هرمها المرء لكن دائماً
مايصعب ان يستمر ويبقي فيها من يصل لها طويلاً وهذا الأمر ظل يتكشف
كثيراً مع إستقالات كثيرة تخللت مسيرة رئيس نادي المريخ وجل هذه
الإستقالات إرتبطت بصعوبة تسير الأوضاع في النادي بذات الحماسة المتصفة
بالصرف البذخي الذي جعل من رئيس نادي المريخ السابق أداة للصرف بإستمرار
بلا توقف وبلا مراجعات وبلا أفكار توضع لتكيف هذه المجهودات وفق سياسات
ناجعة تقود النادي للنجاح الكروي الذي كان مقارنة بما صرفه الأخ جمال
الوالي لايساوي شي، فالمريخ رغم إستمرار وإرتباط الوالي به وهو المقتدر
والداعم الأبرز إلا انه كان يعاني في ملفات كبيرة وكثيرة منها علي سبيل
المثال لا الحصر أزمة الإستقرار الفني التي ظلت مرتبطة إرتباط وثيق
بسياسات رئيس النادي التي كانت تنشد دوماً خلق البطولات والإنجاز بالحجم
والكمية التي يتم بها صرف الأموال وهذه سياسة خاطئة ظل ينتهجها رئيس
النادي السابق ولم يجبره عليها أحد فجمال خلال ال13 عام السابقة كان هو
صاحب القرار الأول والأخير في نادي المريخ وهذا الواقع إرتبط بقبول كبير
من القاعدة المريخية التي ظلت تتفاعل مع الرجل وتدعم مسيرته في النادي
لكن رغم ذلك كان الإخفاق حاضر بكثافة وكان الفشل الإداري هو الغالب علي
مسيرة توافرت لها سبل النجاح جميعها من تأيد ودعم إعلامي لا محدود فكل
هذه المعطيات إقترنت خلال ال13 العام الماضية، لكن رغم ذلك لم يحدث
النجاح الموازي لما كان يصرف من أموال ولم تحدث نقلة حقيقية للنادي في
نظامه الإداري ولم تحدث اي نقلة عابرة في أجواء الإستثمارات في النادي
الذي ظل كما هو محلك سر بل ورث خلال ال13 عام السابقة مديونيات كبيرة
وورث سياسات مالية مرتفعة تصل في الشهر لمليار ووصل حجم وسقف التعاقدات
السنوية فيه بالنسبة للاعيبين لمبالغ خرافية.
*كل هذه السيناريوهات ظل الشاهد عليها والمؤيد البارز لها هو إعلام
المريخ الذي ظل خلال السنوات السابقة يتفاعل مع الأحداث في النادي بصورة
لاتفرق بين ما هو صحيح وخاطئ وهذا الوضع ظل متواصل ومتآلف مع سياسات رئيس
النادي السابق رغم ماصاحب مسيرة الرجل من إشارات كانت واضحة وتؤكد حقيقة
سلبية كثير من سياساته ومنها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر إستقالات الرجل
المتكررة والتي كانت بمثابة إشعار واضح بأن هنالك شي خاطئ ويحتاج لوقفة
ومراجعات لكن للأسف كان الإعلام من أبرز و أول المروجين للمسارعة بإدارة
عجلة إعادة الوضع في المريخ بنفس السيناريوهات التي لم يكن يتم التوقف
عندها إلا بواحدة من إستقالات الرجل مرة أخري و أيضاً كان يتم إبتكار
حلول و أساليب خاطئة لإعادة دوران العجلة من جديد ومنها علي سبيل المثال
لا الحصر المسيرات التي ينبرئ لها كثيرون لإعادة العجلة للدوران مرة أخري
وظل يحدث هذا السيناريو مع غياب تام للرؤي التي تضع حلول ناجعة لأزمة تم
صنعها بصورة مشتركة داخل مجتمع المريخ ولا يمكن بعد كل تلك السنوات ان لا
تكون لها أثار كارثية يتقافز الأن من وقع تحمل وزرها كثيرون وعلي رأسهم
إعلام المريخ الذي ظل خلال الفترة السابقة يفرق دم مايحدث للمريخ بين
لجنة التسير والتحالف المريخي بلا حياء.
وهج اخير:-
*التنمر والهجوم علي لجنة التسير يتنزل في شخص التحالف المريخي الذي
إنبرئ لقول لا للفشل الإداري في عوالم المريخ وحتي عندما عبرو بصورة
بسيطة وعادية عن رأيهم وهم جزء أصيل من مجتمع المريخ بوضع لافته قماش
كتبت عليها عبارات تؤيد اللجنة وسوداكال أقام بعضهم الدنيا ولم يقعدها بل
وصل ببعضهم ان يصف أهل التحالف (بشياطين الإنس) وكل ذلك لان التحالف ظل
يعبر عن رأيه فيما يدور في الساحة المريخية بقوة وصدق إفتقده المريخ
الكيان مع باعة الأوهام سنين عددا.
*لا يضير التحالف كجزء أصيل من مكون البيت المريخي ان يكون قريب من ناديه
ويتفاعل مع مايدور الأن بشكل لايخلو من تأيد لان مايدور الأن يشكل ببساطة
شديدة نواة لإصلاحات قادمة في المريخ وعلي الذين يتنمرون الأن علي اللجنة
في شخص التحالف ان يدركو جيداً ان الأوضاع المأساوية التي تجلس القرفساء
الأن ساخرة من جميع مكونات البيت الأحمر لم يصنعها التحالف ولم تصنعها
اللجنة التي لم يتجاوز تاريخها في عوالم المريخ شهرين.
*مشكلات المريخ ممتدة ومتوارثة وعلي الذين يلتفون الأن علي حقيقة من هو
صانعها ومساعدوه بالتأيد السالب طوال عقد ونيف ان يختشو من تحميل وزرها
أو وزر إستمرارها فيما بعد للتحالف المريخي الذي إن لم يكن جزء من حل
مشكلات المريخ فلن يكون يوماً من صانيعها.
*غداً سنعود للحديث عن لقاء رئيس نادي المريخ بقناة النيلين.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الباشا يتعاقد مع نادي بحريني لعام ونصف

قال نادي البسيتين البحريني انه تعاقد مع قائد المريخ السابق احمد الباشا لعام ونصف عقب اشادة مدرب الفريق الزياني بإمكانيات اللاعب الفنية .. وكان المريخ صرف النظر عن النجديد لقائد الفريق في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الماضية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس الأمل يكشف أسباب تكريم رئيس الهلال


كشف مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس نادي الأمل عطبرة، عن الاسباب التي قادت مجلس إدارة النادي قرار تكريم السيد اشرف سيد احمد الكاردينال رئيس نادي الهلال بطريقة حاشدة يوم الإثنين بمدينة عطبرة، وقال أن الوفاء قيمة لا تقدر بثمن ..
وتأهب نادي الأمل الذي ينتظم فريقه بالدوري الممتاز السوداني لكرة القدم لإقامة تكريم رئيس نادي الهلال الذي كان ناديه قد تضامن مع نادي الأمل في في رفض قرارات لجنة الإستئنافات التي كادت أن تطيح بنادي الأمل من الدوري الممتاز في موسم 2015 ..
وحين إستفحلت الأزمة التي تدخل فيها أيضا لحماية مصالحه اقام النادي الأزرق مباراة بين فريقه والأمل بمدنية أم دمان تضامنا في إكتوبر الماضي أعلنا فيها تضامنهما سوية ضد إتحاد الكرة السوداني ولجنة الإستئنافات ..
وقال رئيس نادي الأمل مساء الأحد: “أن قيمة رد الوفاء لا ترد بثمن، ونحن نريد للأزمة المعروفة الذي تضامن فيها الناديين لمصحلة كرة القدم السودانية أن تكون عابرة، وتكريم نادي الهلال ممثل في رئيسه اشرف سيد أحمد للتذكير بأننا نريد ذكرى الأزمة أن تستمر وتنتج آثارها” ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يؤكد خوض الموسم الجديد بأسلوب مختلف







كووورة-بدر الدين بخيت


أبدى البلجيكي لوك إيمَل, المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ سروره الكبير ببداية الإعداد بفريق المريخ وتجاوب وتناغم اللاعبين وجهازه الفني مع البداية الإعدادية، محددا مواصفات اللاعب الذي سيكون أساسيا بتشكيله الفني للموسم الجديد كاشفا في مؤتمر صحفي عقده بإستاد المريخ مساء الأحد عن اسلوب جديد سيخوض به المريخ مباريات الموسم الجديد.

وتحدث في المؤتمر الصحفي لاعب وسط الفريق عمر بخيت مبددا القلق حول البداية المتأخرة للإعداد مؤكدا ان مصلحة المريخ فوق مصلحة اي لاعب وأن إختيار التشكيل حق يملكه المدرب فقط.

وقال لوك إيمل:" وجدنا تجاوبا من اللاعبين وجميع الأجهزة الإدارية والطبية في بداية الإعداد بالمريخ, فنحن نخوض التدريبات وسط اجواء ممتازة، وفي تدريب مساء الأحد حضر 18 لاعبا وقبل السفر إلى معسكر أديس ابابا سيكون عددنا قد إكتمل".

واشاد المدرب البلجيكي الذي جاء خلفا للفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو ببيئة العمل وقال :" حتى الآن نعمل كجهاز فني في ظروف جيدة والجو عام حول الفريق جيد وهناك إحترام كبير بين بين الجهاز الفني واللاعبين من جهة، مع الجهازين الإداري والطبي من جهة ثانية.

وهناك تجاوب للتدريبات على مستوى اللاعبين, وتقبل من جانبهم للأسلوب الجديد الذي سنلعب به, فنحن نريد أدخال أسلوب لعب بالمريخ يتماشى مع كرة القدم الحديثة، وذلك بحيث ألا يلعب المريخ باسلوب دفاعي بل أسلوب هجومي, مع التحوط والحذر واللعب تحت الضغط"

وحول معياره للاعب الذي يكون في التشكيل الاساسي قال المدرب البلجيكي للمريخ السوداني:" اللاعب الأساسي عندي هو الذي يخوض التدريبات المقررة كاملة في الأسبوع ويلعب المباراة على الوجه الذي أطلبه منه, واللاعب الاساسي هو الذي يعطيني بقدر ما أطلب منه".

وحول ما اذا كانت مباريات الممتاز في الموسم تدخل ضمن فترة الإعداد التي تاخر فيها المريخ قال لوك إيمل:" كل المباريات التي يلعبها المريخ تكون إعدادية.

وسبق أن قلت أن فترة الإعداد المثالية تتراوح ما بين 6-8 اسابيع وبها يكون الفريق جاهزا ولكن الوضع الذي وجدناه يحتم علينا ذلك النوع من الإعداد الآن".

وختم المدرب البلجيكي للمريخ بالإشادة بالأجواء التي وجدها في بداية عمله بالمريخ وقال أنها تعتبر بادرة أمل, وأنه يمكن سؤال اللاعبين حول العلاقة الطيبة بينهم والجهاز الفني والأجهزة الأخرى المرتبطة بالفريق, مشددا حول فكره الفني بقوله:" لدي اسلوب وطريقة لعب مغايرة التي كان يؤدي بها المريخ واللاعبون حتى الآن يتجاوبون معه, ما عدا بعض اللاعبين الذين هم بحاجة إلى بعض الخبرة ".

ومن جانبه قال لاعب وسط المريخ عمر بخيت :"أولا أشيد بخطوة إقامة المؤتمر الصحفي فهي طريقة عبرت عن أن نادي المريخ كبير, ويعمل بتقليد الأندية الكبيرة, لأن مثل هذه المؤتمرات تضرب الأكاذيب المحيطة بالفريق".

واضاف عمر بخيت الذي يخوض موسمه الثاني مع المريخ:" صحيح أننا تأخرنا في الإعداد هذه المرة, وتأخر إنضمام بعض اللاعبين, ولكن البداية نفسها جيدة لأن معظم اللاعبون قد إنتظموا في المعسكر والإعداد, وصحيح أنه ربما تواجهنا صعوبات التأخر في الإعداد مع بداية مباريات الموسم ولكننا كلاعبين قادرين على أن نستخدم خبرتنا في تجاوزها".

وقال عمر بخيت أن أمام المريخ فرصة جيدة تساعده على إختصار فترة الإعداد وهي المباريات التي سوف يخوضها ببطولة نادي سان جورج الإثيوبي في شهر كانون الأول/يناير 2016, ووصف عمر بخيت البطولة بالمهمة.

ورفض عمر بخيت التعليق على عدم مشاركته بإنتظام خلال فترة المدرب السابق الفرنسي دييجو جارزيتو, مضيفا وهو يشير لمشكلة اللاعبين الذين لم يكونوا يشاركوا بإنتظام في الموسم الماضي مقارنة بالموسم الجديد.

بأن لكل مدب فلسفته وأن لأي مدرب طريقته وشدد:" نحن كلاعبين سنلعب كما يريد المدرب الجديد وعلينا الإجتهاد وان نكون جاهزين للعب , فهو من يملك حرية إختيار التشكيل, وأفضل 11 لاعب يمكن أن يمثلوا المريخ, فالمهم هي مصلحة المريخ وليس المهم من يشارك من اللاعبين".
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الممتاز السوداني يزداد في المركز.. ويتمدد شمالا وغربا وينحسر في الوسط والشرق


بإنطلاقته في كانون الأول/يناير 2016 بعدد 16 فريق يدخل الدوري الممتاز السوداني عامه ال21 منذ إنطلاقته في موسم 1994-1995 بعدد 10 فرق ليتزايد العدد تباعا حتى وصل إلى العدد الحالي الكبير لأول مرة.

وفي كل نهاية كل موسم بداية والتالي له تتغير الخارطة الجغرافية في البطولة حتى إستقرت على وضع جغرافي شبه ثابت ما أثار التساؤلات حول أسباب الشكل شبه الثابت في السنوات الآخيرة, التقرير أدناه يسلط الضؤ على الشكل الجغرافي للممتاز السوداني.

تشكل الدوري الممتاز السوداني في أول نسخة من آخر 10 أندية وصلت مراحل متقدمة في البطولة التي كانت معروفة بإسم الدوري العام "والذي كان بموجبه يتحدد ممثل السودان في بطولة دوري ابطال أفريقيا", وكانت أغلبها من المركز "العاصمة الخرطوم" وشرق السودان "بورتسودان"ووسط السودان "مدني والحصاحيصا".

ومنذ إنطلاقة البطولة ظلت أندية المركز تشكل القوة الضاربة والعددية الأكثر التي تتفوق من الحيث العدد في التواجد بالممتاز على بقية المناطق والولايات والمدن الآخرى, فظلت أندية مثل الهلال والمريخ والموردة والخرطوم الوطني وشمبات والأهلي الخرطوم متواجد بشكل ثابت منذ إنطلاق البطولة ولم يقل عددها عن ثلاث في اسواء الأحوال ولم تهبط من الممتاز أبدا أندية مثل الهلال والمريخ والخرطوم منذ إنتسابها له.

والآن في موسم 2016 اصبح للمركز 6 أندية تشكل قوة نسبتها اكثر من 37% من قوة الدوري الممتاز وتكون تلك النسبة فرق المريخ بطل الدوري والهلال ثاني الترتيب والأهلي شندي والخرطوم الوطني والنسور والامير البحراوي.

ويعود سبب تمركز قوة الدوري الممتاز بالعاصمة الخرطوم إلى نقدرة أندية الخرطوم في التطور فنيا بحكم أن المستوى الفني الذي يشكل فارقا يصنعه عادة لاعب العاصمة إلى جانب أن مدربي الخرطوم اكبر تجربة وأكثر إحتكاكا بالمستوى الفني الأعلى بالسودان المتمثل في أندية العاصمة الخرطوم.

ثاني أكبر قوة كروية تتواجد بمنطقة غرب السودان بمعناه الأكبر ويجسد ذلك فرق مدن الفاشر ونيالا والابيض وكادقلي فهذه الاربعة مدن قدمت خمس فرق للممتاز قابلة للزيادة في العام القادم خاصة مع بروز إهتمام غير عادي بفريق من مدينة نيالا أسمه الوادي سوف يمثل المدنية الواقعة في اقصى جنوب غرب السودان ببطولة الدوري العام في 2016.

أندية غرب السودان باتت شكل قوة كروية مؤثرة في الممتاز السوداني لان نسبتها تعادل أكثر من 31% بقليل, فالدجرة الممتازة وخلال أربع ثلاث فقط تمددت نحو غرب السودان بشكل مكثف بدأ بهلال كادقلي وإمتد نحو مريخ الفاشر في 2012 وفي العام الذي يليه لحقه هلال الفاشر وفي 2014 صعد هلال الابيض وفي 2015 جاء مريخ الفاشر.

السبب في سرعة وصول اندية غرب السودان للدوري الممتاز رعاية وإهتمام بعض الحكام بلعبة كرة القدم وذلك بغرض أن تلعب دورها في ترسيخ ثقافة السلام وطرد شبح الحرب وبالتالي إيجاد التوزان النفسي لأنسان تلك المناطق التي يدور فيها رحى الحرب وذلك ما أفلح فيه الحاكم أحمد هارون الذي كان واليا على جنوب كردفان وسخر كل الإمكانيات فنجح في تقديم هلال كادُقلي للممتاز, ثم تحول حاكما بعد عامين لإقليم شمال كردفان ونجح بعد عام فقط في تقديم هلال الاُبَيِّض للممتاز.

لكن نجاحات الحاكمين في في تقديم فرق للممتاز لم تكن تلقى النجاح لولا ان المسؤولون بالمركز منحو تلك المناطق التي تسعى لترسيخ ثقافة السلام بدلا عن الحرب أهتماما أكبر لجلب الإستقرار .

اما بمدينة الفاشر بولاية شمال دارفور باقصى غرب السودان فقد ناجحا حاكم الولاية عثمان محمد يوسف كَبَر في تحقيق ما يعتقد الكثيرون أنه معجزة بتوفيره إمكانيات ضخمة جعلته يشرف على تصعيد قطبي المدينة مريخ الفاشر في وهلال الفاشر في سنتين متتاليتين 2012 و2013.

وفي عام 2015 وبعد محاولات إستمرت لأكثر من 10 سنوات نجح مدينة نيالا وهي اكبر مدن جنوب غرب السودان في التواجد بفريق ميريخ نيالا في الدرجة الممتازة.

لكن محلل الدوري السوداني المعروف للجمهور السوداني, المدرب هشام الفاتح النور له رأي في في ظهور الأندية الولائية كقوة تنافس الهلال والمريخ فيقول:" لولا إهتمام بعض الحكام بالولايات لما زادت فرص تواجد أكثر من نادي بولاية واحدة في الدوري الممتاز.

عدا حالة نادي الأهلي شندي والنيل شندي اللذان يرعاهما شخص واحد وهذه حالة إستثنائية, لكن الملاحظ أن جميع مدربي ولاعبي فرق الولايات بالممتاز من العاصمة الخرطوم, وربما تجد مدربا واحدا او لاعبين ينتمون لنفس المدينة الولائية".

تَمَدُد غرب السودان بالمزيد من الفرق في الدرجة الممتازة قابله إنحسار كامل في شرق السودان الذي كانت فرقه العملاقة مثل حي العرب بورتسودان وهلال بورتسودان تمثل ركيزة فنية لكرة القدم السودانية بل ركيزة مالية جاذبة للعديد من نجوم الكرة السودانية وبلغت بورتسودان قمة في المستوى وهي تشارك في الممتاز بثلاث أندية منافسة الخرطوم في بداية الالفية كثاني أكبر قوة كروية بالسودان بعد العاصمة الخرطوم.

فقد غابت شمس مدينة بورتسودان عن الدوري الممتاز لأربع سنوات متتالية وغابت معها جماهير الكرة عن الملاعب بشرق السودان.

لاحت في 2015 فرصة لشرق السودان لإستعادة بريقه الكروي عن طريق ممثل مدينة مجاورة لبورتسودان هي كسلا, ولكن فريق الميرغني صعد وعاد بسرعة إلى أدراجه لأنه لم يستوعب التغييرات والمفاهيم التي حدثت بالممتاز بعد هبوطهمنها قبل أربع سنوات.

تمثيل الدوري الممتاز السوداني تضاءل في وسط السودان كثيرا فبات فريق الأهلي مدني أحد عمالقة كرة القدم بالسودان وحيدا يقاتل ويرفع راية المدينة التي كانت المنجم الأول للمواهب بالسودان.

وفي ذات لا يمكن تجاهل شمال السودان الذي بات فرقه تشكل ربع عدد الأندية الموجودة في الممتاز فمدينة عطبرة ثاني أعرق مدن السودان في كرة القدم عادت إلى تمثيلها بفريقين بعد عودة الأهلي عطبرة الذي هبط في موسم 2014, ويتواجد بالممتاز ممثل المدينة الأول العملاق الأمل.

لكن مدينة شندي وهي تقع جنوب مدينة عطبرة بدأت تقدم نفسها كقوة كروية صاعدة بعد نجاح فريق النيل في الصعود للممتاز لأول مرة ليشكل بذلك ثاني فرق المدينة إلى جانب الأهلي شندي القوي بالدرجة الممتازة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة تكريم الإعلامي المريخي أبو العلا محمد البشير

عقدت اللجنة العليا لتكريم الإعلامي المريخي المميز أبو العلا محمد البشير والتي تكونت بمبادرة من رواد نادي المريخ وتنظيماته وروابطه وأصدقاءه إجتماعها الأول مساء اليوم الأحد بدار نادي المريخ برئاسة العقيد / ياسر أبو البشر وذلك لوضع الترتيبات للإحتفائية بوداع الإعلامي المريخي أبو العلا والذي سيغادر للملكة العربية السعودية منتصف يناير القادم للعمل هناك وقررت أن تكون الإحتفائية يوم الإثنين 12 يناير 2016م .

وتم تقسيم المهام على شكل لجان :
عقيد. ياسر أبو البشر رئيسا
عوض الجيد سليمان نائبا للرئيس
عصام طلب لجنة مالية وأخرين
سر الختم أحمد موسى إعداد الموقع وأخرين
أ. عبادي محجوب لجنة فنية وأخرين

أحمد دراج لجنة إعلامية وأخرين

وسيكون الإجتماع القادم للجنة يوم 7 يناير لوضع الترتيبات النهائية .

والدعوة مفتوحة للجميع للمشاركة في إنجاح الإحتفالية .

لجنة التكريم


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص محادثة كبتن ابوجريشة لقناة قوون امس :
- لم يكتمل عدد أفراد التيم إلى الآن العدد 21 لاعب. كبتن مجدي عبداللطيف أجريت له عملية في بورتسودان، كبتن ضفر اجازة زواج مدة اسبوع ⭐
- سالمون، كوفي، جمال غداً إن شاءالله في الخرطوم، بالنسبة لتراوري يوم الأربعاء سوف يكون في إثيوبيا ⭐
- المجلس استلم اليوم مبلغ مليار جنية من قطب المريخ على الفادني ⭐
-تم حجز الفندق والملاعب في إثيوبيا السفر مساء الثلاثاء، بالنسبة للمباريات يوم 7/1. يوم 9/1 مباراة مع سان جورج الأخرى لم تحدد بعد⭐
- السفر إلى الدوحة يوم 10/1 هناك مباراة مع نادي أوربي كبير، مباراة مع النادي العربي القطري ⭐
تم التأمين على المدرب العام وسوف بعلن عنه غداً 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تدريب ساخن للاحمر و الفريق الى اثيوبيا غدا::

اجرى الاحمر رابع مران له مساء اليوم ضمن سلسلة تدريباته فى المرحلة الاولى من اعداده للموسم الجديد.
التدريب باشراف البلجيكي لوك ايمال و مساعده حاتم بلهويشات و بحضور كل من محمد المصطفى، المعز محجوب، على جعفر ، الريح على، امير كمال، صابر عطرون، كريم الحسن، بخيت خميس ، مصعب عمر، رمضان عجب، اوغستين اوكرا، الوك اكينج ، ابراهومة ، خالد الامير، عنكبه ، بكري المدينه. بينما تمرن بانفراد كل من ديدا و علاء الدين يوسف.
شهد المران عدد من تدريبات اللياقة البدنيه بالاضافة الى تدريبات الكرة لتنفيذ بعض الجمل التكتيكية و اختتم المران بتقسيمة من وسط الملعب و بمرمى واحد فقط شهدت عدد من الاهداف.
بعد غدا باذن الله ينتقل اعداد المريخ للعاصمة الاثيوبية اديس التى سيقيم فيها نحو اسبوعان يشارك خلالها فى دورة ودية ينظمها نادى سانت جورج ثم يتحول الاحمر بعدها نحو العاصمة القطرية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
إياك تسمع لغارزيتو مستر ألوك

× بداية مدرب المريخ الجديد ألوك إيماييل مبشرة جدا وتدل على أن الرجل قادم بمنهج جاد ومرتب لقيادة فريق كبير هزت سمعتة أرجاء المعمورة .
× وهذا شيئ طبيعي لمدرب تتحدث سيرته عن مشوار ضخم مع أندية معروفة في خارطة كرة القدم .
× يذكر أن المدرب الجديد للمريخ ألوك إيماييل كان قد أشرف على بعض الأندية البلجيكية والسويسرية في بداية مشواره بالتدريب بالإضافة إلى اربع تجارب بقارة أفريقيا مع كل من فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وأف سي ميسيل الغابوني وحقق معها بطولتي الدوري ببلديهما ..
× سبق له أن أشرف على مولودية وهران الجزائري في 2012 وكان النصر العماني هو آخر محطاته ، حيث فضل عليه الزعيم حبا في الظهور الباهر في بطولة الأبطال الأفريقية ، التي تهم أي مدرب طموح ويحب أن يحقق انجازا في مهنته بكل تأكيد .
× وعجبني تصرفه مع بداية التدريبات حيث أمر بإغلاقها عن أعين الجميع ، حتى يجد مساحة تمكنه من التحقق من إمكانات اللاعبين ، وهذا الوضع سيعوضه شيئا من تأخير السفر، الذي كان سيفسح له الانفراد باللاعبين بعيدا عن هتافات وصيحات الجماهير العاطفية وتطبيل الإعلام الغير مهنية .
× وما يلفت النظر كذلك حديثه عن تعامله مع الإعلام ، فأكد مستر إيماييل أنه لن يطلق التصريحات في كل لحظة وحين بل سيحدد يوما في الاسبوع، يوضح فيه بعض الأشياء التي تهم الرأي العام ولن يعطي الصحافة فرصة لتقول بلسانه قولا لم يقله .
× والبداية التدريبية التي استهلها بالكرة تؤكد اتباع الرجل لأقصر الطرق في الاعداد الحديث .
× أذكر أن الخبير اتوفستر تحدث عن فائدة بداية الإعداد بالكرة ، واصفا أن التدريب للاعب كرة القدم بلا كرة كتدرب الجوكي بلا حصان .
× الرأي عندي أن هذا المدرب يستطيع قيادة المريخ بصورة ممتازة ومقنعة لو واصل بنفس الفهم والحماس البائن عليه وعلى اسلوبه الذي رسمه واتبعه .
× ولكن أخشى عليه أن يستمع لغارويتو في هذه المرحلة الاستكشافية ، لأن غارزيتو سيبني رؤيته على خلفيات غير طيبة مع بعض اللاعبين ومثل هذه الأشياء سوف تؤثر سلبا على تكوين الفكرة الأولية للمدرب الجديد .
× المدرب الشاطر لا يتلقى أي رؤية أوليه ولا يطلع على تقرير سلفه، إلا بعد أن يتعرف هو بنفسه على مواصفات لاعبيه وقدرتهم ومدى استيعابهم لتوجيهاته ، وقدرتهم على تنفيذ ما عرفوه من عمل وهذا أمر في غاية الأهمية لأن لكل مدرب طريقته ولاعبيه الذين يستطيعون تنفيذ ما يطلبه .
× والذين يتابعون الأمور الفنية قد تابعوا كيف تعامل مدرب ليفربول الأنجليزي كلوب عقب تسلمه أمر التدريب في الليفر .
× فالالماني لم يطلع على أي تقرير ولم يسأل حتى اللاعبين ، على الرغم من أنه استلم العمل والدوري شغال أي بعد مرور خمس أسابيع .
× ولكن بعد أن خاض مع الفريق أربع جولات وفهم الفريق وعناصره بطريقته ، طلب من سلفة رودجرز أن يجتمع به لكي يوضح له بعض الأشياء عن بعض اللاعبين ، وقد كان إلتقى الرجلان وتفاكرا في مهنية كاملة وأنيقة ، ورفضا الإدلاء بمادار بينهما لوسائل الإعلام .
× نحن نطلب من إيماييل أن لا يعطي صديقه غارزيتو فرصة تجعله يستند عليها اطلاقا .

ولو استمع إيماييل لغارزيتو يكون الرماد كال المريخ ، لأن اثار غارزيتو يجب أنت تمسح تماما، وتذهب معه ولا تبقى مع صديقه حتى ينعم المريخ بالاستقرار الفني .
× صحيح من حق المدرب الجديد أن يطلع على كل صغيرة وكبيرة تخص نادي المريخ ، حتى الأشياء التي ليس لها علاقة بعمله ، كالإعلام والقوة التشجيعية والجماهيرية .
× ولكن نطلب منه أن يقوم بكل هذه الأشياء بعد أن يكون رؤيته ، ويتعرف بنفسه على كل الأشياء ، ثم من بعد يراجع التقارير المكتوبة والمصورة والشفاهية وحتى ارشيف الصحف .
× وإياك إياك أن تسمع لغارزيتو ، فهذا المدرب مع شطارته فإنه عنيد وعكليت ولن يتركك تعمل كما تود .
× سيقول لك أن الريح علي أفضل من كريم الحسن ، فلا تصدقه أبدا أبدا .
× ويسقول لك راجي أفضل من أوكرا ، فصم إذنيك لأنه يهطرق .
× وسيقول لك مصعب عمر أفضل من بخيت خميس ، فولي وجهك عنه فإنه يكذبك ،ويريد أن يسقط حجرك وحجرنا .
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح ، نهنئ مشجع المريخ المخلص الجنيد مصطفى باختياره كأفضل مشجع في الوطن العربي ، فالرجل الأحمر حقيقة مثال في التشجيع الراقي غير الجارح فلك الاف التحايا يا راقي ومخلص وعاشق للأحمر الوهاج ربنا يحفظك لعشقك ووطنك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شيبوب في المصيده القانونية

تسلم شقيق لاعب المريخ شرف شيبوب خطاب استدعاء نادي المريخ لشقيقه الذي اختفي عن الأنظار وعلمت (احباب حول المريخ) ان احد أعضاء المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ غادر الي منزل شيبوب برفقة اثنين اخرين من أعضاء المكتب وسلم الخطاب لشقيق اللاعب وهو عبارة عن استدعاء للاعب للحضور في التاسعه من صباح اليوم الاحد لمقابلة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة وعمل مجلس المريخ علي إرسال شخصين مع الشخص المكلف بتسليم الخطاب ليكونا شاهدين رسميين تمهيدا لإتخاذ الخطوات القانونية اللازمة لمقاضاته ومقاضاة نادٍ الهلال
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إكتساب العضويه بنادي المريخ . . .ساهله جدا صورتين بحجم الباسبورت +اثبات شخصيه ( رقم وطني + جنسيه +جواز ساري المفعول+بطاقه قوميه ) +٤٥ جنيه فقط دا كل المطلوب سارعوا بعد ان تم التمديد
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

أوضح المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ في حديثه لقناة النيلين مساء اليوم الأحد أنه لن يترشح في انتخابات المريخ المقبلة لافتاً إلى أنه يؤدي حالياً مهمة معينة بقيادة لجنة التسيير وسيترك المهمة عندما تنتخب الجمعية العمومية مجلس إدارة جديد خلال المرحلة المقبلة وتحدث ونسي عن الأزمة المالية التي يمر بها النادي نافياً ان يكونوا تسلموا مبلغ ثلاثة مليار من المجلس السابق واشار الى انهم يعملون في ظروف صعبة وبطريقة رزق اليوم باليوم بسبب توقيت استلامهم للمهمة مؤكدا انهم في 45 يوم فقط صرفوا مايفوق 10 مليارات ولم يتلقوا دعما الا من الثلاثي جمال الوالي وآدم …سوداكال وعلي الفادني ونفى ونسي أن يكون الغاء معسكر القاهرة سببه عدم وجود المال لافتاً إلى أن الفريق سيغادر إلى أديس أبابا لتنفيذ معسكره الخارجي هناك وتحدث عن ملف المدرب المساعد بالنادي وقال إنهم يفاضلون بين الثنائي عبد المجيد جعفر وأمير دامر لاختيار أحدهما ليعمل إلى جانب البلجيكي لوك ايميل في منصب المدير الفني في المرحلة المقبلة.








سيادة الرئيس تعملون فى ظروف صعبة ماليا وبطريقة رزق اليوم باليوم وليست لديكم مشكلة مالية ؟؟؟!!!
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا الاخوة فراس وكسلاوى على الاضافة ..
اعلام المريخ اصبح عدو نفسه وناس بتنفخ فى التحالف وتبخس فترة الوالى والغريب ان الوالى داعم اساسى للتسيير بينما التحالف ما زال يتفرج ...



المال اساس بناء فرق البطولات وما دون ذالك كلام انشائى ليس الا يا هؤلاء
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺑﻬﺪﻭﺀ 
ﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻫﺎﺷﻢ 
ﻣﻦ ﻭﺭﺍﺀ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ !

ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﻧﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﺪﻳﻪ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻧﺎﻃﻘﺔ ﺑﻠﺴﺎﻧﻪ
ﻭﺗﺮﻭﺝ ﻻﻧﺸﻄﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺧﻠﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺎﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻴﺔ ﺑﺎﻻﺳﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺮﺿﻰ
ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﻳﺮﻓﻊ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﻨﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻳﺤﻔﺰﻫﻢ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻻﻓﻀﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺘﺎﺋﺞ
ﺍﻻﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺏ ﺍﻻﻋﻼﻣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﺘﻌﺮﺽ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺑﻴﻦ
ﺍﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻻﺧﺮ ,, ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺻﺤﻒ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺍﻗﻼﻡ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﻬﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭ ﻭﺗﺤﺮﺹ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻤﻴﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻌﺒﻴﺮ
ﻋﻦ ﺍﺭﺍﺀ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻭﺍﺩﺍﺭﺗﻪ ﻭﺍﻗﻄﺎﺑﻪ ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﺒﻘﻲ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻧﻜﻬﺔ
ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻔﻀﻠﻬﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻻﺧﺮﻯ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻭﺍﻥ
ﻛﺎﻧﺖ ﺣﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﻯ ,, ﻓﻼ ﺧﻼﻑ ﺑﺎﻥ ﺍﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻣﺮ
ﺿﺮﻭﺭﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺑﻠﺪ ﻣﺜﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻳﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﺷﻌﺒﻪ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺑﻘﻴﺔ ﺩﻭﻝ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺑﺸﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻟﻮ ﺍﺳﺘﻘﻄﻊ ﺛﻤﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻮﺕ ﻳﻮﻣﻪ ,, ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﺆﺍﻝ
ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ,, ﻫﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻳﻤﺮ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ
ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻻﺯﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻧﻘﺔ ﺗﺴﻤﺢ ﺑﺎﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﻳﻮﻣﻴﺔ ؟
ﺻﻨﺎﻋﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﺎﻓﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺍﺿﺤﺖ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﻫﻈﺔ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭﻣﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ
ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺍﺣﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻇﻞ ﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﻣﺪﺧﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺎﻋﻪ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺳﺒﺒﺘﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺎﻧﺎﺓ ﻣﺴﺘﻤﺮﺓ
ﺩﻓﻌﺖ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﻟﻌﺪﻡ ﻗﺪﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺷﺮﻳﻬﺎ ﻓﻰ
ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺗﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺎﻋﺔ ﻭﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺭﻭﺍﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﻴﺮﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻓﻀﻼ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻭﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻋﻤﻞ
ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻳﺪﺓ ,, ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﻥ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻟﺪﻳﻬﺎ ﻗﺮﺍﺋﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺤﺮﺻﻮﻥ
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺷﺮﺍﺋﻬﺎ ﻭﺯﻳﺎﺩﺓ ﺣﺠﻢ ﺗﻮﺯﻳﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻻ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻌﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ
ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻌﻴﺎﺭﺍ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺎ ﻟﻀﻤﺎﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ ﻣﻌﺪﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺯﻳﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻭﺻﻠﺖ ﻣﻦ
ﺍﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﻗﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻐﻄﻰ ﺗﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺎﻋﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﻔﺎﻉ
ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻤﺮﺍﺭ ﻣﻊ ﺗﺪﻫﻮﺭ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﺗﻌﺘﻤﺪ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﺻﺤﺎﺏ
ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺑﻊ ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﻴﺮﺍﺩ ﻣﺪﺧﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﺎﻋﻪ ,, ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﻗﺪ
ﺟﺎﻧﺒﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺍﺏ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻓﻰ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻮﺍﻓﻘﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻋﺎﺩﺓ
ﺍﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺟﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻮﻗﻔﺖ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻭﺭ ﻓﻰ ﻋﻬﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ
ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻓﻰ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﻌﺎﻧﻰ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻓﻼﺱ ﻻﻳﻤﻜﻦ
ﺍﻧﻜﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺣﺎﻭﻝ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺍﻭ ﻳﺘﺬﻣﺮ ﻭﻳﺘﻀﺎﻳﻖ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺷﺎﺭﺓ
ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺘﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﻨﻬﺎ ﻓﻬﻰ ﺣﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﺗﺆﻛﺪﻫﺎ ﻭﺗﺠﺴﺪﻫﺎ ﻋﺜﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ
ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻛﺾ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻭﺳﻮﺩﺍ ﻛﺎﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺩﻧﻰ ﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺤﺪ ﺍﻻﺩﻧﻰ ﻣﻦ
ﺗﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻣﻲ ,, ﻓﻠﻴﺲ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻀﻴﻒ ﻋﺒﺌﺎ
ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺍ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺧﺰﻳﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻭﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻋﺮﻭﺷﻬﺎ ,, ﻓﺎﻟﺠﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﻛﻤﺎ
ﻧﻌﻠﻢ ﻟﻦ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺠﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺑﺘﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﻣﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﺧﺼﻤﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ
ﺗﻜﻠﻔﺔ ﺍﺷﻴﺎﺀ ﺍﺧﺮﻯ ﺗﺄﺗﻰ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﻗﺎﺋﻤﺔ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ,, ﻭﻻ
ﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻥ ﻫﺬﻩ ( ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻀﺮﻭﺭﻳﺎﺕ ) ﻏﺎﺋﺒﺔ ﻋﻦ ﺍﺫﻫﺎﻥ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻭﺍﻋﻀﺎﺀ
ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﺪﺭﻛﻮﻥ ﺍﻳﻀﺎ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺗﻜﻠﻴﻔﻬﻢ ﻗﺪ ﺍﻗﺘﺮﺑﺖ ﻣﻦ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺘﻬﺎ
ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻯ ﻳﺮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﻼﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺳﺘﻔﻬﺎﻡ ﺣﻮﻝ ﻣﻐﺰﻯ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﺖ ﻫﺬﺍ
ﺍﻟﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﻭﺱ ,, ﺍﻻ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﻣﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ( ﻳﻨﺸﻄﻮﻥ ) ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ
ﻓﻰ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﻼﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﻀﻮﻳﺔ ﻳﺨﻄﻂ ﻻﺳﺘﻐﻼﻝ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻯ ﻓﻰ ﺣﻤﻠﺘﻪ
ﺍﻻﻧﺘﺨﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﺧﻮﻓﺎ ﻭﺗﺤﺴﺒﺎ ﺍﻥ ﻻﻳﺠﺪ ﻟﻪ ﻣﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺘﻰ
ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﺣﺎﻟﻴﺎ .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تسلموا يازعماء
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شيبوووووووووووووووووووب النار جاتك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
روق المنقة يا هواري

□ إستنطق الزميل (نصر حامد) الكابتن الطاهر هواري (عضو لجنة تسيير المريخ) عبر صفحات الصدى عن بعض القضايا الحمراء وفي مقدمتها (الأزمة المالية) وعودة صحيفة المريخ (للصدور) من جديد وتعداد (العضوية) وأمر المدرّب العام.

□ ما لفت نظري في إفادات الطاهر هواري نقطتين رئيسيتين تتعلقان (بالإعلام الرياضي) وبالتخصيص (الإعلام الأحمر) الذي يبدو أن عضو لجنة التسيير لا تعجبه الإنتقادات أو الاراء المضادة فسعى لأن يجد ضالته في إعادة إصدار صحيفة المريخ حتى لا يجد اعتراضاً أو امتعاضاً وتلك النقطة الأولى

□ أما النقطة الثانية فتتعلق بإتهام غير مقبول مفاده أن (الإعلام الأحمر) يؤجج الأزمات المالية لتكرار الحديث عنها.

□ كما تضمن حديثه (إشادة) ليست في محلها عندما ذكر بأن الهلال يعاني (مالياً) أيضاً ولكن إعلامه (يتكتم) على تلك المشاكل المالية.

□ في البدء نتمنى عودة صحيفة المريخ وناطقه الرسمه ودرعه الواقي وسيفه البتار وأن تشكّل تلك العودة دعماً مالياً مقدّراً تعود على خزانة النادي بالملايين والتي ستعينه بلا شك في تسيير شؤونه المالية.

□ قال الطاهر هواري (أنه مندهش لحديث الإعلام المريخي عن الأزمة المالية والتي نفى وجودها وتحدى من يتحدثون عنها بأنه يمكن أن يقدّم لهم جرد حساب حتى يوضّح للشارع المريخي حجم ما أنفقته لجنة التسيير).

□ وأضاف بأن الإعلام الأحمر يؤجج الأزمات ويكرر الحديث عن وجود أزمة مالية.

□ على عضو لجنة التسيير بدءا أن يصحح مفهومه تجاه الإعلام الأحمر لأن (إنتقاد) لجنة التسيير لا ينعكس من دوافع شخصية أو تصفيات حسابية وإنما الغرض منه التصحيح وإقتراح الإصلاح ليس لشئ سوى لأجل المريخ.

□ إذا كانت لجنتكم الموقرة لا تعاني مالياً فلماذا (رحل غارزيتو) ولماذا عجزتم عن انتداب مدير فني (معروف) وذا سمعة؟ ولماذا فشلتم في تسجيل حمدي؟ ولم تقوو على الإتفاق مع الهلال الأبيض لأجل التعاقد مع المدافع بكري بشير إلا بإعارة عنكبه التي ألغيت لاحقاً؟

□ كيف هى المعاناة المالية والمريخ حتى اللفة الحاسمة يمارس الشد والجذب لأجل كسب عطرون وألوك؟ وكيف تم التجديد لأمير ومن بعده راجي ومصعب؟ ولماذا تغيرت وجهة المعسكر من (القاهرة) إلى (أديس) وربما تم الإكتفاء بالإعداد الداخلي؟

□ لماذا لم يتم إرسال علاء الدين يوسف للعلاج بدبي حتى لحظة كتابة هذه الكلمات رغم أن الموسم سيبدأ بعد (ثلاثة أسابيع) و (أربعة أيام)؟ هل من إجابة يا عضو لجنة التسيير الموقر.

□ قال الطاهر (سنمنح حصرية أخبار النادي لصحيفة المريخ ولا مانع من التعاون مع الصحف المريخية الأخرى (شريطة) أن تقف مع المجلس)؟

□ حديث آخر لا محل له من الإعراب لأن السيّد عضو لجنة التسيير يحاول (لي ذراع الأقلام المنتقدة) بآلية يا تشيدوا بينا يا مافي أخبار !!

□ من انتقدوا لجنة التسيير لا تحركهم دوافع شخصية كما أسلفنا وإنما يقودهم عشق النادي والبحث عن مصلحته.

□ ولدت الصحافة (للإنتقاد عند الخطأ) (للتبصير بالأخطاء) (للإشادة بالإيجابيات) (للتصحيح بسرد المقترحات) وليس ممارسة دور (الكورال) في قضايا المريخ.

□ والحصول على الأخبار بات أسهل مما يتصوّر عضو لجنة التسيير لذلك لا نجد أية دواعي لتلك اللغة العدائية تجاه الإعلام الأحمر الذي يكفيه شرفاً أنه (جلب) بطولة الدوري الممتاز للموسم (2015) بعد أن أدار شكوتي المريخ (إعلامياً) و (إجرائياً) بمشاركة مجلس الإدارة السابق وعدد من أصحاب الوجعة الحقيقيين.

□ المرحلة القادمة لا تحتمل العدائيات ومحاولة (تفريق) وتقسيم الإعلام إلى أقلام (مع المجلس) وأقلام (ضد المجلس) لأننا سننتقد أي خطأ ولن نصمت عليه وسنشيد بأي إنجاز ولن نبخّسه ذلك هو دورنا.

□ على الطاهر هواري أن يحرّك ملفي (عدم تسليم المريخ كأس الممتاز) وعدم نيل حقوقه طرف نادي الهلال والإتحاد العام (نصف مليون دولار) والتي تم تغريمها للفريق الأزرق عقب تحطيم مقاعد شاخور.

□ حاجة أخيرة كده :: يورغن كلوب مع ليفربول تخصص في إسقاط (الكبار). 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عملية جراحية للاعب المريخ مجدي عبد اللطيف

خضع لاعب المريخ مجدي عبد اللطيف لعملية جراحية أمس و سيغيب اللاعب عن الاعداد الاولي للمريخ ويتوقع ان ينضم اللاعب لمعسكر المريخ في اديس ابابا و الذي سيجري فيه المريخ عددا من التجارب الاعدادية و يجدر ذكره ان مجلس المريخ ابقى على اللاعب رغم ان التقرير الفني للمدرب قد شمله و ذلك لثقته الكبيرة في اللاعب و يتوقع ان يخضع اللاعب لتدريبات خاصة في حال إنضمامه لمعسكر الفريق في الزهرة الجديدة مجدي برز بشكل لافت مع المريخ في نصف الموسم الثاني من العام 2014 و الذي فاز فيه مع المريخ ببطولة سيكافا بجانب بطولة كاس السودان و حقق معه المركز الثاني في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و كان من نجوم المريخ البارزين .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شمس الفلاح يتغيب عن تدريبات المريخ بسبب مستحقاته المالية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
تغيب اللاعب شمس الفلاح عن تدريبات الفريق الاخيرة بسبب عدم حصول اللاعب على حقوقه بطرف نادي المريخ ويتوقع ان يجلس اللاعب مع ادارة النادي خلال الساعات القادمة لحسم امر اموال اللاعب و التي لم يتسلم منها اي مليم و يجدر ذكره ان القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ استدعي اللاعب للجلوس معه لحل مشكلته المالية حتى يؤدي التدريبات بشهية مفتوحة من اجل المساهمة مع زملائه اللاعبين في تحقيق النجاحات و الانتقال بالفريق من انتصار لآخر خاصة ان المريخ يريد تحقيق انجاز الموسم الماضي و الذي وصل فيه المريخ لنصف نهئي البطولة وودع على ايدي الغربان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عبده جابر ينضم لمعسكر المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 انضم اللاعب عبده جابر امس لمعسكر المريخ بايوا بالخرطوم و شارك اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق الصباحية و المسائية وكان الجهاز الفني للمريخ قد أخضعه لتمارين قوية من اجل تجهيزه حتى يكون قادر على المشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب كان قد تغيب عن تدريبات الفريق بالجمعة و السبت لظروف اسرية و يتوقع ان يستمر اللاعب في تدريبات الفريق على ان يؤدي تدريبات منفردة للوصول به لفورمة الاعداد المثالية و التي تمكن اللاعب من اداء المطلوب منه على الوجه الاكمل خاصة ان اللاعب كان يمثل قيمة فنية كبيرة في فريق المريخ في الموسم المنصرم و حصل على ثاني هدافي بطولة الدوري الممتاز خلف اللاعب عنكبه و الذي عاد للمريخ بنهاية اعارته للمريخ و يجدر ذكره ان اللاعب عنكبه كان قد فاز بلقب هداف بطولة الدوري الممتاز في الموسم الحالي بعد ان احرز اربعة اهداف مع المريخ من خلال مشاركته في اربعة مباريات كبديل بجانب 11 هدفا مع ناديه الذي انهي اعارته هلال الابيض .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺩﻋﻮﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﺩﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ
ـ
ـ
ﺗﻘﺮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﻮﺽ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻱ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﻭﺩﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎم ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﺑﻴﺎﺳﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻮﻟﻨﺪﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺭﻓﺾ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺰﻣﺎﻟﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﻠﻎ 200 ﺃﻟﻒ ﺩﻭﻻﺭ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺧﻮﺽ ﻧﺰﺍﻝ ﻭﺩﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ، ﻭﺳﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﻮﻉ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻟﺚ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻗﻒ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﻛﺎﻧﺎﻓﺎﺭﻭ .

- ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻟﺠﺮﻳﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عـنـاويـــن الـصـحــف الـعـالـمـيــة والـعـربـــيــة :

* ميسي يحصد جائزة جلوب سوكر كأفضل لاعب في العالم
* ديارا ينفي شائعات إقترابه من مغادرة مارسيليا
* فان غال يغيب عن تدريبات مانشستر يونايتد ويؤجج فكرة رحيله
* ريال مدريد يتلقى خبرا سارا بعد عودته للتدريبات بعودة الألماني توني كروس
* قمة تشيلسي ويونايتد بنكهة هولندية وسط ظروف غريبة
* رينجرز يؤكد بقاء لاعب أرسنال المعار زيلاليم
* سان جيرمان يهيمن على تشكيلة 2015 المثالية للدوري الفرنسي
* مورينيو يستهدف تدريب إنجلترا بعد انتهاء يورو 2016
* باسكال باييه وبرونو مارتيني يتوليان مهمة قيادة مونبيلييه
* بورصة نيويورك تؤجل اقالة فان غال من تدريب مانشستر يونايتد
* مسيرة شفاينشتايغر في مانشستر مهددة إذا أقيل فان غال
* كاييخون يرغب في دخول تاريخ نابولي من بوابة الاسكوديتو
* سيميوني يواصل اختبار خيارات تشكيلته المتوقعة أمام رايو فاليكانو
* برشلونة ينافس إنتر ميلان على ضم أنطونيو كاندريفا نجم لاتسيو
* رئيس نادي برشلونة: رباعية ميلان القاسية السر وراء إنجازاتنا
* ابراهيموفيتش يتقدم نجوم سان جيرمان في معسكر الدوحة
* رئيس ريال مدريد لا يزال مهووسا بضم نيمار
* فينغر يحمل الحظ والحكم مسؤولية الخسارة القاسية امام ساوثامبتون
* توتنهام يزاحم تشيلسي على ضم الكولومبي جاكسون مارتينيز مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد
* انشيلوتي يريد 3 لاعبين من ريال مدريد في مشروعه مع بايرن ميونيخ
* الأسطورة البرازيلية بيليه ينتقد مواطنه نيمار ويُشيد برونالدو وميسي
* روما يسعى لضم أربيلوا من ريال مدريد في الصيف المقبل
* بورتو يعلن عن بيع حقوقه التليفزيونية لمدة 10 أعوام
* روبينيو يفتح الباب امام عودته إلى البرازيل مجدداً
* معركة المركز الأساسي تدفع إيسكو للتدرب في عطلة اعياد الميلاد
* تشافي: أحترم فلسفة مورينيو.. وميسي الافضل
* مستقبل بينيتيز مع ريال مدريد على المحك بعد فقدانه ثقة بيريز
* رئيس برشلونة : نستطيع ان نعيش أسابيع فقط بدون ميسي
* ريبيري: حاربت من أجل العودة.. وعلاقتي بجماهير بايرن خاصة
* هيتسفيلد: بايرن ميونيخ لن يتأثر بغياب تكتيكات غوارديولا
* الشيخ محمد بن راشد يرافقه ميسي يحضران الجلسة الافتتاحية لمؤتمر دبي
* الجلسة الأولى لمؤتمر دبي: إصلاح الفيفا أولوية عرضها الأمير علي وجياني
* النجم الساحلي ينفرد بصدارة الدوري التونسي
* الترجي يهزم الصفاقسي وينفرد بوصافة الدوري التونسي
* الإسماعيلي المصري يستقر على تعيين المدرب التونسي نصر الدين النابي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لوك ايمال: أميل إلى الكرة الهجومية مع ممارسة اللعب الضاغط وسعيد بتعاون الجميع معي

عقد البلجيكي لوك ايميل المدير الفني للمريخ مؤتمراً صحفياً مساء أمس تحدث من خلاله عن المرحلة المقبلة وبرنامج الإعداد الذي يرغب في تنفيذه بأثيوبيا وذكر أن بيئة العمل في المريخ جيدة ولايوجد أي شي يعكر صفو الأعداد، وأشار إلى الفريق خوض الفريق لعدد من التدريبات تمهيدا للمعسكر الإعدادي فى إثيوبيا والدوحة وحتى اكتمال بقية اللاعبين ، وأفاد المدرب البلجيكي أن دورة سان جورج الودية ستختصر كثيرا من زمن الأعداد موضحاً بأنه من المدربين الذين ينتهجون اللعب الهجومي, وقال لوك ايمال إن أسلوبه يميل إلى الكرة الهجومية مع ممارسة اللعب الضاغط لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن ميله للجانب الهجومي دائماً ما يكون وفق خطوات محسوبة حتى لا يأتي على حساب الواجبات الدفاعية لأن تأمين المنطقة الخلفية مهم للغاية حتى يكون العمل الهجومي غير مؤثر على الأدوار الدفاعية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*✔ ◄ مـــفــــكـــــــــــرة الـــيــــــــــــــــوم :

◄ الدوري الانجليزي - الأسبوع 19 :

• نوريتش سيتي (-- : --) أستون فيلا الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• واتفورد (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

• كريستال بالاس (-- : --) سوانزي سيتي الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• وست بروميتش (-- : --) نيوكاسل يونايتد الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 6

• إيفرتون (-- : --) ستوك سيتي الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

• وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) ساوثهامتون الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

• مانشستر يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 2

• آرسنال (-- : --) بورنموث الساعة: 20:30 .. القناة: beIN Sports 3

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 11:

• مصر المقاصة (-- : --) الاتحاد السكندري الساعة: 15:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

• بتروجيت (-- : --) الزمالك الساعة: 18:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

..................................................  .....

◄ كأس ولي العهد السعودي للمحترفين :

• الهلال (-- : --) القادسية الساعة: 17:50 .. القناة: MBC Sports 1

=====

✔ ◄ نـتـائـــــــــج مـبـاريـــــــات الامــــــــــس :

◄ الدوري الإسكتلندي - الأسبوع 20 :

• هارتس (2 : 2) سيلتك

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري الإنجليزي الدرجة الأولى :

• نوتينغهام فورست (1 : 1) ليدز يونايتد

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري المغربي - الأسبوع 11 :

• المغرب الفاسي (0 : 0) الوداد الرياضي
• المغرب التطواني (1 : 1) الدفاع الجديدي

..................................................  .....

◄ الدوري التونسي - الأسبوع 12 :

• الترجي الجرجيسي (0 : 1) النجم الساحلي

• حمام الانف (2 : 2) الافريقي

• الترجي (2 : 1) الصفاقسي

=====
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد لقاء مطول مع ونسي .. الفادني يقدم دعمه للمريخ بمبلغ مليار جنيه ويعد بالمزيد

قرن القطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني أحد أبرز الداعمين لنادي المريخ القول بالفعل وسلّم المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ ظهر أمس دعمه الرسمي لنادي المريخ بمبلغ مليار جنيه نقداً بعد أن كان الفادني قد وعد أمس بتسليم المبلغ للمجلس على دفعتين بحيث يصرف الجزء المتبقي يوم الخميس غير أن الفادني وتقديراً لظروف المريخ قام بتسليمهم الشيك نقداً وتم صرفه في نفس اليوم، وقام ونسي بتصحيح المعلومة الخاطئة التي تداولها البعض على نطاق واسع بأن رئيس المريخ اتهم الفادني بعدم الرد على مكالماته لتسليمه التبرع الذي وعد به وقال ونسي إنه لم يقل ذلك مطلقاً وأن هذا الحديث مصدره عدد من مروجي الشائعات وأصحاب الأجندة الخاصة الذين سعوا بشتى السُبل من أجل الوقيعة بين لجنة التسيير وعلي الفادني وأكد ونسي للفادني أنه ظل من الداعمين لنادي المريخ ولم يحدث أن أخلف وعده لذلك كانت لجنة التسيير واثقة تماماً من استلام الدعم الذي وعد به الفادني وتقدم ونسي بجزيل شكره للفادني على هذا الدعم الكبير وقال إنه يعبّر عن درجة عالية من درجات العشق للمريخ من رجل استثنائي ظل يدعم المريخ بصمت بعيداً عن الأضواء والإعلام ودافعه من وراء ذلك خدمة الكيان .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمر بخيت: غارزيتو أصبح جزءً من الماضي ولا داعي للحديث عن سلبياته

قدم البلجيكي لوك ايمال نجم الفرقة الحمراء عمر بخيت ليتحدث معه في التنوير الصحفي الذي قدمه بدار النادي مساء أمس وأثنى عمر في البداية على فكرة التنوير واعتبرها نموذجية وتُحسب للمدرب البلجيكي لافتاً إلى أن تصريحات المدربين للصحفيين بعيداً عن المؤتمرات الصحفية كثيراً ما تم تأويلها بصورة أدت لإثارة العديد من المشاكل والأزمات متوقعاً أن يسهم هذا التنوير في تفادي أي مشكلة للمدرب مع الصحافة وتحدث عمر عن الفترة الجديدة التي تنتظره مع المريخ مع قدوم مدرب جديد وقال إن عليه الاجتهاد وأن يستفيد من التدريبات حتى يقنع مدربه بأهمية وجوده في التشكيل الأساسي ورفض عمر الحديث عن المشاكل التي واجهته في الفترة السابقة مع الفرنسي غارزيتو وحالت دون مشاركته وقال إن غارزيتو أصبح جزءً من الماضي والحديث عنه لا يفيد في شئ وكل الذي يليه كلاعب أن يركّز وأن يسخّر كل خبراته وتجاربه لمصلحة المجموعة ولم يستبعد عمر أن يجد حظه من المشاركة مع المدرب الجديد لوك ايمال ذاكراً أن لكل مدرب رؤيته وفلسفته التي تختلف عن الآخر وبالتالي عليه أن يكون جاهزاً حتى يحصل على فرصته في المشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي الفادني: أزعجتني الشائعة الخبيثة التي سعت لتصويري كعاشق للأضواء والوعود الكاذبة

 أدلى علي حامد الفادني بتصريحات مهمة للصدى وقال إن هذا الدعم أقل ما يمكن أن يقدمه للجنة التسيير المريخية التي تصدت للمهمة في ظل ظروف أقل ما يمكن أن يُقال عنها إنها صعبة للغاية لافتاً إلى أنه فضّل أن يسلّم اللجنة المبلغ كاملاً بدلاً عن تسليمه على دفعات لأن ظروف لجنة التسيير كانت تتطلب الدعم العاجل حتى تتمكن من الوفاء بالالتزامات التي تنتظرها وسخر الفادني من الشائعات التي أطلقها البعض وأدعوا فيها أنه تهرب من الرد على المكالمات الهاتفية لرئيس نادي المريخ حتى لا يسلّم الدعم الذي وعد به وقال إنه لا يعرف الوعود الكاذبة ولا التهرب من تلك الوعود وظل يقدم دون سابق وعد وحتى هذا التبرع ما كان يريد الإفصاح عنه حتى تتسلمه اللجنة بصورة فعلية وأضاف: أزعجتني الشائعات الخبيثة التي أرادت أن تصورني بمظهر الباحث عن الشُهرة والإعلام عبر التبرعات الكاذبة والوعود الزائفة وأنا لا أعرف ذلك مطلقاً ولست باحثاً عن الشُهرة أو الأضواء وظللت أدعم المريخ دون أن أتحدث في يوم من الأيام عن أي دعم قدمته لهذا النادي وأنا آخر من يفكر في الظهور الإعلامي على حساب نادي المريخ وأشار الفادني إلى أنه كان صادقاً في كل كلمة قالها للمهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ عندما تحدث معه يوم الخميس وأكد له أن العطلة وظروف البنوك التي لا تعمل الا في الأيام الرسمية جعلته لا يستطيع أن يسلم الدعم الا يوم الأحد وفي نفس الموعد قام بتسليمه الدعم الذي وعد به لكنه وقبل أن يقدم على تلك الخطوة فوجئ بشائعات تداولها عدد كبير على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي بأنه أغلق هاتفه ورفض الرد على قيادات مجلس المريخ حتى لا يسلّم تبرعه وأضاف: لست مهتماً بهؤلاء ولا يهموني في شئ وكل الذي أريده خدمة المريخ وتقديم الدعم له ونجحت في ذلك ولن أتوقف من دعم المريخ الذي أحبه حتى يحقق أحلام وطموحات جماهيره وأشار الفادني إلى أنه أكد لونسي جاهزيته لتقديم المزيد من الدعم للجنة التسيير المريخية وطلب منه أن يحضر لمكتبه في أي وقت يرى فيه أن لجنة التسيير بحاجة للدعم المادي .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تكشف عن طريقة لعب جديدة للمريخ مع البلجيكي

خاص: (كورة سودانية)
كشفت (كورة سودانية) عن طريقة جديدة سينتهجها البلجيكي لوك ايميل مع فريق المريخ في الموسم الجديد للمشاركة في المنافسات الداخلية والخارجية .. حيث سيؤدي المريخ مبارياته بطريقة هجومية الخطة المفضلة لدي المدرب الجديد الذي يعمل علي تلقين اللاعبين علي الطريقة الجديدة خلال فترة الاعداد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر يلحق بالبعثة الحمراء الجمعة

قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة إنهم فضّلوا سفر نجم الفريق مجدي عبد اللطيف الذي خضع لعملية جراحية مع البعثة الحمراء إلى أديس أبابا حتى يكمل فترة الاستشفاء هناك في حين سيلحق العريس ضفر بالبعثة يوم الجمعة المقبل حتى ينضم لتحضيرات الفرقة الحمراء للموسم الجديد وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أنهم قاموا باستخراج تأشيرات السفر إلى أديس أبابا لجميع اللاعبين الوطنيين في انتظار وصول المحترفين الأجانب الذين ربما انضموا للبعثة الحمراء في أديس .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
رسائل


صلاح ونسي

لقد تم تسجيلك يوم جئت رئيساً للمريخ وانك لتمشي على الأوراق وأقدامك مغموسة في الحبر تكتب أمجاداً لنفسك بكدك للمريخ.. ستخرج من بضع شهور بما لم تملكه في سنوات كلها معارف لا تحصى واسماً رناناً لا لجهة ولا لحزب بل للمريخ الذي تنضم له الجهات وتذوب فيه الاحزاب وستجازي عن التعب والرهق بما لا تشتريه أموال ولا تجذبه شعارات.. محبة الجمهور وتقديرهم.

.....


مجلس الصحافة

لعل الصحف تبقى معلماً واستاذاً تزيد الثقافة وتنشر المعرفة وتهذب الناس.. لكنك تغض الطرف عن من يعض الاطراف.. لا نفسر لأن الأمر واضح وفاضح.

.......

عنكبة

أرى فيك خطوات ايداهور في المريخ خروج باعارة ثم عودة باهداف عوارة.. يتحدث الناس عن الوك والمدينة لكني اراهن عليك.. 2016.

.......

علي الفادني

الخفاف عند الفزع قلة والفادني منهم.. البسد الفرقة قليل وعلي منهم.. انت لا تريد شكراً.. ولكنك سخي لمريخك فلابد من الشكر.

.....

شيبوب

لا تزال لاعباً للمريخ وان خرجت من قلوب جماهيره لو مكثت حتى تتعافى من اصابتك لكان أفضل لك.. نخشى ان تضيع منتظراً وانت على اعتاب الثلاثين.

......

الكاردينال

قلة خبرتك بانت وانت تخسر كل يوم لا انتصرت عنترية ولا قانونياً.. ومع ذلك فان عملك في الجوهرة يحسب لك وللبلد.. ما أجمل أن يصبح للهلال كما المريخ استاد مفخرة وهنا تستحق صفقة.

......

عبد المنعم النذير

سقط اللواء من عتبة سلم بيته فشق قدمه ولم يعلن ذلك..رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم وسكرتير المريخ ورئيس القضاء العسكري وظائف ومناصب رفيعة لابد ان يعرف الناس ما يصيب شاغلها .. أجر و عافية.

........

حسين الصادق

الود ده غناي.. قالها لي مطرب كبير وأجمع عليها النقاد.. ننصحه ان سمع لنا ان يحافظ على صوته وان يمشي على هدى العمالقة ممن احترموا الفن فعمروا.. وكفى.

.....

جمال الوالي

ولابد ان نرسل له رسالة كل مرة فلا يخرج عن اطار الصورة في المريخ.. ينتظر الناس عودته ربما ولكنا نطمح في مجموعة اقطاب برئاسته.

.........

هيثم مصطفى

لم يغفروا لك انك لعبت للمريخ لذلك سيشككون حتى في شهاداتك المدرسية...اسأل عاطف منصور ومجاهد أحمد عما وجدوه في المريخ وقد لعبوا للهلال.. هناك فرق دائم.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ونسي: أمير دامر الأقرب لمنصب المدرب العام وتراوري وافق على العودة بدون مقدم عقد

كشف المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس نادي المريخ عن العديد من الخيارات المتاحة أمام لجنة التسيير للتعاقد مع مدرب وطني إلى جوار البلجيكي ايمال بعد اعتذار الكابتن فاروق جبرة بسبب التزام مسبق مع مولانا أحمد هارون لتدريب هلال الأبيض وقال إنهم يفاضلون بين أمير دامر وعبد المجيد جعفر لكن الأول صاحب الحظوظ الأوفر وأشاد ونسي بالمدرب البلجيكي وتوقع له أن يحقق نجاحات كبيرة مع الفرقة الحمراء لأنه جاء برغبة أكيدة وأقدم على فسخ تعاقده مع ناديه لأن لديه احساساً قوياً بأنه سيحقق نجاحات كبيرة مع الأحمر, وسجل المهندس أسامة ونسي إشادة كبرى بالمهاجم المالي تراوري ولحرصه الشديد على مواصلة نشاطه مع المريخ وقال إن اللاعب تنازل عن استلام مقدم العقد ووافق على استلام مرتباته فقط بناءً على اتفاق أبرمه مع الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
التمويل يا مريخاب..

• لا أجد مبررا للهجوم المتواصل الذي يشنه بعض الاعلاميين من القبيلة الحمراء علي الاخوة بلجنة التسيير وللاتهامات المتكررة لرئيس اللجنة وأعضائها بسبب شح المال وعدم توفر السيولة الكافية بايديهم .
• كثر الحديث خلال الايام الماضية عن ملف التمويل بالنادي الاحمر وعن الفقر الذي يلازم اللجنة ، وخاضت اقلام كثيرة في هذا الشأن ، بل أن بعضها طالب اللجنة بالتنحي عن العمل والاستقالة بسبب ضيق ذات اليد .
• اللجنة بدورها لم تكن واضحة من البداية ولم تعلن عن إعاقة العمل بسبب قل المال ، بل مضت في انجاز العديد من الملفات الهامة ، ونعتقد أنها نجحت في الكثير منها .
• تمكنت اللجنة رغم ضيق ذات اليد من التجديد لعدد من لاعبي الفريق المهمين الذين انتهت فتراتهم مثل امير كمال ومصعب عمر ، كما نجحت في تجديد اعارة اللاعب الغاني كوفي فرانسيس .
• تمكنت اللجنة كذلك من التعاقد مع مدافع اجنبي متميز وهو الغاني كريم الحسن ، كما نجحت في تسجيل اللاعبين المحليين صابر عطرون وألوك والنعسان .
• ايضا مما يحسب للجنة نجاحها في اقناع البلجيكي لوك ايمل لادارة الجهاز الفني للفريق بعد أن اقتلعته من نادي النصر العماني وافلحت في التعاقد معه .
• صحيح أن اللجنة لم تنجح في المحافظة علي قائد الفريق أحمد الباشا وزميله اللاعب بلة جابر لعدم تمكنها من اخلاء خانات لهم .
• وصحيح ايضا أنه حدث بعض التأخير في ملف ترتيب المعسكر الخارجي و بداية الاعداد للموسم الجديد ، ولكن بمقارنة ما تم بما لم يتم نعتقد أن المحصلة النهائية ليست سيئة الي هذا الحد .
• مباشرة اللجنة لعملها واستلامها مقاليد الامور لتسيير العمل بالنادي دون استلام الميزانية التي تكفي لذلك ، ثم القيام بكل ما تقدم يعتبر نجاحا للجنة وليس فشل يستوجب محاسبتها .
• من سوء حظ لجنة التسيير أنها خلفت السيد جمال الوالي في رئاسة النادي مما أدخلها في منافسة ومقارنة غير متكافئة الاطراف ، ولولا ذلك لا نعتقد أنها كانت ستوصم بالفشل أو الفلس .
• الحقيقة أن هذه المشكلة ستواجه أي مجلس قادم يتم انتخابه أو حتي تعيينه ، فما قام به الوالي تجاه المريخ يجعل خلافته أمر في غاية الصعوبة ، ولا ندري اذا كان ذلك يمثل ميزة ، أو سيئة .
• ليس بالامكان الابقاء علي الوالي رئيسا للمريخ ما بقي المريخ ، وظروف عديدة ومتغيرات مختلفة تجعل ذلك ليس ممكنا بدليل أن الوالي نفسه فضل الابتعاد الفترة الماضية وتقدم باستقالته مع اعضاء مجلسه .
• لذلك نقول أن الاندية الكبيرة لابد ان تدار بمؤسسية ولا تعتمد علي الاشخاص ، فهم ذاهبون مهما طال تواجدهم ويبقي الكيان .
• أول ما يجب أن يقوم به المجلس القادم للمريخ هو العمل علي ايجاد مصادر ثابتة لتمويل النادي ، وانشاء استثمارات خاصة به تساعد علي تخليصه من خطورة الاعتماد علي شخص واحد مهما كانت درجة ثراء هذا الشخص ومهما بلغ حبه وعطاءه واخلاصه للنادي .
• أقطاب المريخ ومشجعيه كذلك لابد أن يكون لهم دور بارز في دعم مسيرة النادي سواء عن طريق مشروع تحويل الرصيد أو بالمشاركة الفاعلة في أي مشروع اخر يهدف الي تمويل ودعم مسيرة الفريق .
• التمويل يا مريخاب يجب أن تشارك فيه كل الفئات المريخية ولا يوضع علي عاتق اللجنة وحدها ويتفرغ الاخرون لالقاء اللوم ومعاتبتها علي الفلس .
• قرار اعادة اصدار صحيفة المريخ قرار صائب وقد وجد الترحيب من غالبية انصار الفريق ونتمني أن يوضع القرار في حيز التنفيذ في اقرب وقت ممكن .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل جديد لسفر المريخ لأديس بسبب الجواز الإلكتروني

أجّل المريخ رحلته إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا مجدداً وتقرر أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى هناك يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء بدلاً عن اليوم بسبب ظروف طارئة تتعلق بعدم استخراج الجواز الإلكتروني لأربعة لاعبين وأرسل الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي تطمينات للجماهير وأكد لهم أن المريخ سيغادر في هذا الموعد دون تأخير جديد لأن كل الترتيبات تمت على أكمل وجه, وتقرر أن تغادر بعثة المريخ إلى العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا في الساعة السادسة من مساء غدٍ الثلاثاء على متن طائرة الخطوط الأثيوبية وكان من المفترض أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء في نفس التوقيت مساء اليوم غير أن الظروف المتعلقة باستخراج الجوازات الإلكترونية لأربعة لاعبين حالت دون ذلك وسيتسلم القطاع الرياضي الجوازات اليوم حتى يكمل كافة الترتيبات لتغادر البعثة في الوقت المحدد ولن يعسكر المريخ في العاصمة الأثيوبية أديس أبابا بعد أن أكمل ترتيباته للإقامة في منتج سلولقا الذي يبعد حوالي 45 دقيقة من العاصمة أديس أبابا بالسيارة حيث اختار القطاع الرياضي أن تقيم البعثة الحمراء بعيداً عن وسط المدينة خوفاً من الأجواء الصاخبة مع الاحتفالات بأعياد الكريسماس ورأس السنة ويتبع هذا المنتجع لأحد أبطال ألعاب القوى في أثيوبيا وتم تجهيزه على أعلى مستوى لاستقبال المعسكرات وبالتالي فإن هذا المنتج سيوفر إعداداً نموذجياً للمريخ وتتوافر فيه ثلاثة ملاعب على درجة عالية من التميز مع صالات وأحواض سباحة ويستقبل هذا المعسكر عدد كبير من أبطال ألعاب القوى والأندية والمنتخبات .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أذاعت هوى السودان قبل قليل توصل مجلس التسيير لاتفاق مع الأستاذ أحمد محمد الحسن لتولي رئاسة تحرير صحيفة المريخ وأشارت إلى ان الأستاذ أحمد بدأ بالفعل ممارسة مهامه تمهيدا لمعاودة الصحيفة للصدور في مقبل الأيام..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لماذا تفضّل الأندية المساعد الوطني على الأجنبي
المريخ ينحاز لابناء جلدته لمساعدة البلجيكي.. والهلال يختار البرنس في قرار مفاجئ
ابو الجاز يدعم الغاني في الكوماندوز.. بدوي اختيار الفهود.. وياسر النور كلمة السر في النسور

تقرير/ عبد الله التمادي

تفضّل العديد من أندية الدوري الممتاز المساعد الوطني على الأجنبي ليعمل في الجهاز الفني برغم أن المدرب الأجنبي في الكثير من الأحايين يرغب في الاستعانة بأحد مواطنيه ليعمل إلى جانبه في الجهاز الفني وفي مقدمة الأندية المريخ بطل النسخة الماضية من الممتاز الذي انحاز للخيار الوطني برغم سعي المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايمال التعاقد مع مدرب أجنبي ليعمل إلى جانبه وسار الهلال على خُطى نده المريخ وفاجأ الجميع باختيار قائد الفريق الأسبق ليعمل مدرباً عاماً إلى جانب الفرنسي كافالي.

 حسمت معظم أندية دوري سوداني الممتاز أمر المدير الفني لفريق الكرة وهناك بعض الاندية فرغت من ملف المدرب المساعد او المدرب العام فيما هناك اندية مازالت تحت الاختيار للمنصب سواء في المدرب او مساعدة الا ان معظم الاندية فرغت من الملف بشكل نهائي خاصة الاندية التي تشارك في البطولات الافريقية واندية أخرى فرغت من ملف اختيار الطاقم الفني قبل موعد انطلاقة الاعداد، والشاهد ان اندية دوري سوداني قد انحازت للمدرب الوطني في منصب المدرب المساعد او المدرب العام فيما عنالك اندية اختارت كل الطاقم الفني من العناصر الوطنية مثل الامل عطبرة وهلال الفاشر وهلال الابيض ومريخ الفاشر، امام منصب مساعد المدرب انحصر على العناصر الوطنية لتؤكد اندية دوري سوداني ان زامر الحي هو من يطربها في هذا المنصب بالتحديد، لتكون خطوة اكثر من جيدة من ادارات الاندية في تطوير المدرب الوطني ليكون مساعداً للمدرب الاجنبي في بعض الاندية، وفي القمة اقترب المريخ من اختيار المساعد بعد ترتشيحات تؤكد ان المريخ سيختار ابناء جلدته في منصب المدرب العام مع المدرب البلجيكي فيما حسم الهلال موقفه في هذا المنصب في صورة مفاجئة وأعلن عن اعادة قائده السابق هيثم مصطفى مساعداً للفرنسي كافالي، وفي الخرطوم تمسك مجلس الادارة بطاقمة السابقة وأبقى أمير أبو الجاز مساعداً للغاني ابياه، اما الامل عطبرة اختار طاقمه الفني مبكراً ونجح في اقناع الباقر كوكو مدرباً وصلاح بدوي مساعداً وفي هلال الفاشر لم يختلف الامر حيث حافظ على محمد الفاتح حجازي.

خيارات مفتوحة لمساعد لوك في المريخ

على الرغم من تأخير اختيار المدرب المساعد في نادي المريخ ليكون مساعداً للبلجيكي لوك ايميل الا ان الاتجاه السائد في نادي المريخ ان منصب مساعد المدرب سيكون من نصيب ابناء النادي السابقين وهنالك ترشيحات بتعيين الكابتن أمير دامر ليكون مساعداً للبلجيكي وقبل ان يختار المريخ مدربه الحالي كان النادي اتفق مع المدرب فاروق جبرة ليكون في منصب المدرب العام لكنه غادر لهلال الابيض فيما واصل نادي المريخ رغبته في ان يكون مساعد لوك ايميل من ابناء النادي السابقين في خطوة تؤكد ان معظم الاندية تلجأ لاختيار المدرب العام من قدامى نجوم النادي.

خطوة جريئة من مجلس الهلال

اتخذ مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال وقبل انطلاقة الاعداد بتونس قراراً جريئاً بتعيين الكابتن هيثم مصطفى في منصب المدرب المساعد ليكون الساعد الايمن للمدرب الفرنسي ميشيل كافلي في خطوة تؤكد ان الهلال عازم على ان يكون زامر الحي مطرباً له خاصة وان هيثم مصطفى استمر في القلعة الزرقاء (17) عاماً لاعباً في الكشف قبل ان يغادره مشطوباً ووجدت الخطوة التي اتخذها مجلس الهلال القبول من البعض والرفض من فئات أخرى الا ان المجلس استمر في قراره ليكون هيثم مساعداً لكافالي في الموسم الجديد.

ابو الجاز يساعد ابياه

يعتبر نادي الخرطوم الوطني الأكثر استقراراً من الناحية الفنية وعدم تبديل الجهاز الفني للموسم الجديد حيث أبقى مجلس ادارة النادي الخرطومي على طاقمه الفني من الموسم السابق بعد ابقاء المدرب الغاني كواسي ابياه مديراً فنياً والابقاء على لاعب النادي السابق أمير ابو الجاز في منصب المدرب المساعد ليكون نادي الخرطوم الوطني الانحياز التام لابناء جلدته في منصب المدرب المساعد.

الأمل بقوة وطنية

انحاز مجلس ادارة نادي الأمل ليكون الطاقم الفني لفريق الكرة في النسخة المقبلة من دوري سوداني من عناصر وطنية خالصة وأمن على استمرار المدير الفني الباقر كوكو وهو المدرب الذي انهى الموسم السابق مع الفريق واختار ان يكون مساعده صلاح بدوي لاعب الفريق السابق .

سفيان باقٍ مع الفرسان

أمن مجلس ادارة النادي الأهلي الخرطوم على استمرار الطاقم الفني الذي أنهى مع الفريق الموسم السابق بقيادة المدرب صلاح محمد آدم وأمن على استمرار مساعد المدرب سفيان سالم لاعب الفريق الاسبق في خطوة تؤكد ان قدامى لاعبي الفريق لديهم الاولوية في الطاقم الفني للاهلي العاصمي وكان سفيان سالم انضم للجهاز الفني منذ مطلع النسخة السابقة .

خليفة أرباب يواصل مع الأسود

من الأرجح ان يكون لاعب الفريق السابق وعضو قطاع الكرة خليفة ارباب المساعد للمدرب في فريق الكرة بنادي هلال كادوقلي في الموسم الجديدة على غرار المواسم السابقة حيث ظل خليفة ارباب مساعدا لكل المدربين في هلال كادوقلي بداية من ماو ومجدي مرجان في الموسم السابق وسيكون ارباب مساعداً للمدرب الجديد لهلال كادوقلي مما يؤكد ولاء مجلس ادارة النادي لابناء الفريق السابقين.

ياسر النور كلمة السر في النسور

ظل ولاء مجلس ادارة نادي النسور العاصمي للمدرب الشاب ياسر النور بلاحدود منذ صعود الفريق للدوري الممتاز وكان ياسر النور هو من صعد بالفريق للدوري الممتاز ومنذ ذلك الوقت ظل أحد أركان الطاقم الفني للفريق في كل المواسم السابقة ومدرباً عاماً او مساعد مدرب مما يؤكد ان ياسر النور هو كلمة السر في نادي النسور الأمدرماني وفي الموسم السابق عمل ياسر في منصب المدرب العام وينتظر ان يكون في ذات المنصب في النسخة الجديدة لدوري سوداني الممتاز خاصة وان ياسر النور لا يعرف سوى تدريب نادي النسور وسبق وان عمل مديراً فنياً في الفريق الاول في الموسم قبل السابق وقبل عودة الغاني موريس لادارة الجهاز الفني .

عبد الباقي الطاهر مع هلال التبلدي

واصل مجلس ادارة نادي هلال الابيض في نهجه في الاستعانة بأبناء النادي في احد وظائف الجهاز الفني واستمر المدرب عبد الباقي الطاهر لاعب الفريق الاسبق في منصب المدرب المساعد مع فاروق جبرة واحمد السيد في الموسم المقبل وكان عبد الباقي الطاهر عمل مع كل المدربين في الموسم الاول للفريق في الدوري الممتاز بداية من المدرب خالد بخيت وصلاح احمد آدم وشرف احمد موسى حتى نهاية الموسم كما كان مرافقاً للفريق إبان مجريات الدوري العام المؤهل للممتاز وسيكون عبد الباقي الطاهر مساعداً للمدرب فاروق جبرة المدير الفني الجديد لهلال الابيض في النسخة 21 من دوري سوداني .

أهلي شندي خارج السرب

يغرد نادي الأهلي شندي خارج سرب أندية الدوري الممتاز بعدم اختيار مجلس ادارة النادي لمنصب المدرب ومساعده من داخل البيت حيث اختار المجلس ان يكون حمد كمال مساعداً للمدرب ريكاردو في الموسم الجديد.

الأمير يؤمن على رضا ويختار عمرو مساعداً

أمن مجلس ادارة نادي الامير البحراوي الصاعد حديثاً للدوري الممتاز على استمرار المدير الفني للفريق رضا عبد الحميد فيما اختار المدرب عمرو أحمد حامد ليكون مساعداً له في النسخة الاولى للفريق في دوري سوداني الممتاز وكان سامي زيادة يشغل منصب مساعد المدرب في نهاية الموسم السابق للفريق في دوري الأولى الخرطومي.

نيل شندي يجدد الثقة في الفاتح

برز اتجاه في مجلس ادارة نادي النيل شندي الصاعد حديثاً لدوري سوداني الممتاز انه يؤمن على استمرار المدرب محمد الفاتح في الموسم الجديد وربما يعين المجلس مدرباً أجنبياً في الأيام القادمة ويكون محمد الفاتح في منصب المدرب المساعد.


*

----------

